# Waxworms - funny looking



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

What does it mean when waxworms form like a skin on them which looks like a cocoon? Does anyone know if they're dead or mutating or what? I know they become waxmoths, just never seen the process!!


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

yeh theyll turn into moths


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

is that why they're forming a cocoon?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

yep just like most moths or butterflies


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

feed the moths to your leos or to beardies - they love them!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

dont you think they look like aliens...their weird!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> dont you think they look like aliens...their weird!


yeah they're evil lookin...look disgusting!!

Can leos really eat the moths?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I used to feed the moths to leos.Just offer them up on a pair of tongs.They love them probably more than the worms.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

if you pick them up with the tweezers they spazz out 
the grub things lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah the cocoon skin thing cracks and ooze pours out its nasty!!!


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

i hate having a pot of waxworms for too long cause eventually you open it and 3-4 moths fly out in your face. mind you i do have fun rolling up the newspaper and playing baseball around the living room with quite literal moth-balls !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lololol i think ill feed mine to my mantis when i get it. i hate moths, they give me the creeps


----------



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

I once had a waxworm emerge into a moth but must have died in the tub before i opened it, looked like it hadn't emerged right though. It had laid some eggs which i incubated but they didn't hatch. I thought they wouldn't as there was no other moth to make them fertile. They look quite fluffy and sweet, but then i am wierd when it comes to things like that, haha. I would probably have soon changed my mind if it started to fly at me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

eww what do the eggs look like?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

i cant turn mine into moths they just change into dark cocoons then collapse is it because i keep them in the fridge?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> i cant turn mine into moths they just change into dark cocoons then collapse is it because i keep them in the fridge?


yeah they need some warmth, i leave the tub i the cold end of my leo viv


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

how big are the eggs?
wont hey be like tiny maggots when they hatch?

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol eww thanx 4 that image laura lolol


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

The eggs are like small gains of rice and are often laid on cardboard.
I have bred waxworms for several generations.
They need to be warm and prefer to be dark.
I fed them on a weetabix and honey mix.
Dead easy to keep but they are escape artists.
The newly hatched worms are tiny, like maggots but much smaller.
Stephen


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwww i cant wait for this


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

how long does it take for waxworms to turn into moths? are the moths small and ******/creamy looking? Hope theyre not too fast lol


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Depending were you get them from some place add a natural treatment to delay the grubs from pupating. This may be why yours just die and dont pupate.:crazy:


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

If you decide to breed waxworms make sure you uae something decent over the top (not cloth like i did lol) i had a great colony going and no longer had a need for them so i gave it to Luton Reptile Rescue cos he needed some and th inevitable happened, they ate through the cloth that was over the top of the tub lol waxies and moths everywhere!!!! :lol2:


----------

